# Favorite Knots



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What is your favorite knot for connecting hook to line?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Palomar.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess I should have asked why you like it as well...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It is the strongest knot that I know of and it is easy to tie. Make sure it is done correctly or else all of its benefits are no good.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Will it work with fluorocarbon and braided line as well as mono?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, it works on all of them. In my experience, the flouro holds just as good as the mono. Not so much for the braided.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Usually the regular old clinch knot. No-slip mono loop if it is a weighted streamer pattern. Knot failure is the least common reason I lose a fish.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

The clinch knot works great and I use it a lot when I'm fishing mono. On my flouro setups the clinch knot slips really bad. I use a palomar most of the time when fishing flouro. I also use the rapala knot when fishing a bait that needs a little more freedom to work (like a spoon or crank bait). When I'm in a hurry I'll use a surgeons loop. Its quick and holds pretty well most of the time. But, if I have plenty of time to tie I use the above knots (I just trust them more). The last knot that I use is the snell. I double snell a lot of hooks for my kokanee rigs.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Improved Clinch Knot, but it doesn't work too good on the braided lines. I burn the end of the braded line whenever I use it on that. It works pretty good.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know what the name of the knot is but its what Denny Rickards uses to tie the hook to tippet. I learned it from one of his videos and have used it ever since with no problems. You basically tie a regular overhand knot but leave a loop and 2 or so inches of line hanging out. Then you thread the hook to where its touching the side of the loop. Then you thread the end through the loop and then around the loop two times and back through the loop again (although now there is two loops that you thread the line through). tighten and trim. I like it because it leaves a small loop so the hook can bounce around instead of being fastened to the line. It lets the fly have more free space so that it looks a little more natural going through the water. Anyone know what this knot is called?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Almost sounds to me like a double surgeons loop.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Its' a loop knot I think- very good streamer or bugger knot- let's the fly swing in a more natural motion.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Improved Clinch knot. I can't think of the last time I have lost a fish do to the connection to the hook.

Mark


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I use just a clinch knot for everything, I have tried the Improved clinch on my Flourocarbon and have had a few slips. If I am using really thin line like Tec-Tan D.A.M or Stren Magnathin I prefer the Trilene Knot. 
Its a knot that still retains about 90% of the original line strength.


----------

